# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  ادغام دو یا چند عکس با استفاده از .....

## saeed_vfp9

سلام بر همه دوستان قدیمی و جدید 
می خواستم ببینم با توابع GDI یا هر روش دیگه ای میشه چند تا عکس رو با هم ادغام کرد و بصورت یک عکس ذخیره کرد ؟
اگه دوستان مثالی چیزی هم آدرسشو بدن ممنون میشم 
یا علی

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=59040

----------

